# 90cm LED recommendations please.



## JohnC (19 May 2015)

Hiya,

Still pondering which light unit to use on my new edgeline 90cm. anyone got some recommendations for 90cm ballasts?

Looking for that balance of performance with a sensible cost.

Cheers,
John


----------



## ian_m (19 May 2015)

Proper LED lighting here, even brighter than T5HO, available 742mm which should be fine for 90cm once fittings are added.

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...antis-easy-led-universal-lighting-freshwater/


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2015)

ian_m said:


> Proper LED lighting here, even brighter than T5HO, available 742mm which should be fine for 90cm once fittings are added.
> 
> http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...antis-easy-led-universal-lighting-freshwater/



thanks for the speedy response. good price.

new one on me. you used these? user reports & PAR etc?


----------



## ian_m (19 May 2015)

JohnC said:


> user reports & PAR etc?


Read user reports & manufacturers quote lumens which means you can do a comparisons with T5.

The 742mm is quoted 3128 lumens compared to a T5HO of about 2000lumens.
http://www.aquatlantis.com/index.php?id=626&tbl=registos


----------



## alto (19 May 2015)

I'd ask for details on LED's used 
They also offer a 90cm lamp so I'd choose that over the 75 unless you don't mind light light "fall off" at the tank ends


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2015)

There is also 895mm length and try Amazon last time I looked it was a lot cheaper.


----------



## ian_m (19 May 2015)

The 742mm length is for 75-100cm aquariums and 895mm for 90-115cm aquariums, so I would think 742 would be fine.


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2015)

so id still need two of them thou for medium/higher light....




Troi said:


> There is also 895mm length and try Amazon last time I looked it was a lot cheaper.


much cheaper on amazon


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2015)

it does seem people (me included) are really struggling to find decent solid info on the new ranges of LED's. I've actually tested with a PAR meter the more budget options of the Arcadia Stretch and the TMC aquabars. Basically each was approx to a t8/t5 respectively.

this aquatlantis light looks (though lm readings) to be about 1.5 a T5 bulb. being that the tank is 45 deep i think if i mounted it directly on the surface i wouldn't get the desired spread so i'd have to bring it up a bit and suspend it, meaning id need two. or just buy two and dimmers for each and surface mount. with the dimmers costing another 40 it does send the price up towards 300....

irs a shame the tmc aquabars are 100cm. i do like the two i have on my 60cm. much better then the styling on the other tmc units.


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2015)

two of these?

http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/pro-led-light-u-series-p-90cm

...

additional reading and watching videos on the aqualantis light show me one dimmer can be used for two fixtures with an extension splitter.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2015)

That's the way I understand it too...the compromise between affordability and controllability seems to be a perennial problem with LED, but I think the aqualantis at least appears to be a fairly decent compromise...


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2015)

yeah the more i've read about them they do seem an excellent suggestion. am going to go with them i think. just cross referencing the total cost and weighing it up against the arcadia otl led...

edit..

from a video ive watched the 895mm model looks to sit rather well on a 90p so i think ill go for that so that there isnt too much of a light (PAR) drop off at the edge/sides of the tank.


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2015)

£350 for two 895mm units, dimmer, y spitter, bigger 5A power supply.

£290 for the 820mm arcadia classica OTL freshwater LED (including suspension kit not inc above)

humph


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 May 2015)

Hmmm...decisions...decisions...


----------



## daizeUK (20 May 2015)

If you do get the Aquatlantis please do post PAR ratings compared to TMC, I'd be interested to know


----------



## mantis147 (20 May 2015)

I use the Ecotech Radion XR15FW, cracking light so far although my tank is only 60cms wide.


----------



## JohnC (20 May 2015)

i'm off to play with the OTL and a par meter now to see if i can be bothered with the spread and suspension etc.

the expensive part of the potential aquatlantis double rig would be the extra addition of the dimmer, splitter and bigger power supply which would be needed just based on the lum output stats. it adds about 100 to the price. being a touch dumb about it all last night however leds me to reprice it with two lights, two dimmers at £286


----------



## John S (1 Jun 2015)

So has the jury reached a verdict John?


----------



## JohnC (1 Jun 2015)

John S said:


> So has the jury reached a verdict John?



i've not bought anything yet but am leaning towards the Aquatlantis duo set up. After reading a fair bit about the Arcadia, its light rendition, the light spill (important for this living room tank) and chatting to the LFS about the number of units they have had to replace (although obviously its a few years old model now so production may be better) i'm thinking the Aquatlantis would be more to my liking.


----------



## John S (1 Jun 2015)

Do you think you'd need 2? I'm interested as I'm looking to change my Aqua One AR850 70W T8's to something brighter but controllable. I'd only have room for 1 in the current hood though.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Jun 2015)

do you not think the aquatlantis might be bit blue looking at the kelvin scale...? i know it shows 6800k but look at the graph....
think i would want to see one in action before buying.


----------



## JohnC (1 Jun 2015)

the arcadia looked a little pink too, although i'm aware you could fiddle with the settings. but i hear it's vastly complicated.

a video of the aquatlantis on a new tank here.


----------



## Luís Cardoso (2 Jun 2015)

Zetlight zp-4000 
I'm using tão of these on my 120cm tank and the plants love it.


----------



## JohnC (5 Jun 2015)

Luís Cardoso said:


> Zetlight zp-4000
> I'm using tão of these on my 120cm tank and the plants love it.



Looking for more info on them but can't find much on the manufacturers website. After reading Troi's thread on the XR15 i'm now seeking spectrums of the light outputs for the different LED units too. The Red/Blue light reading was very interesting and if it's a case of the Arcadia being more "balanced" in it's output of the different light areas vs the aqualantis for about the same price i think i'm going to have to lean back towards that.

Anyone know where I can find the output spectrum for the Arcadia OTL btw? I can't find it on their website but i'm sure there will be one, being Arcadia.


----------



## JohnC (7 Jun 2015)

I keep finding more...

Anyone use a Finnex planted+ 24/7?

http://www.finnex.net/index.php/plantedautomated/?___store=default

These guys are sponsors on planted tank and supply all spectrum and par info on their own products (on the planted tank sponsor forum section). just not available in the uk...

plus you can play with the colour settings all you want.

They have a number of products including a FugeRay version which has TONS of red.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Finnex-FugeRAY-Planted-Plus-Moonlights-Aquarium-LED-Fixture-/191059650202


----------



## JohnC (30 Jun 2015)

Found a new one.

http://current-usa.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Satellite-Plus-Pro-Sales-Sheet.pdf

http://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-led-fixtures/satellite-led-pro/

Fully adjustable with plenty of red.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CURRENT-U...256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e96a321a0

Says the lumens are about 3100 but the PAR at 12 inches is 100+..... hmm. will keep reading.

edit - looks promising.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7319994&postcount=9


----------



## alto (30 Jun 2015)

The Plus-Pro's are nice, much better LED line up than on their previous versions (though price also reflects this) - fixture is finished nicely.


----------



## JohnC (30 Jun 2015)

alto said:


> The Plus-Pro's are nice, much better LED line up than on their previous versions (though price also reflects this) - fixture is finished nicely.



Looking good. 

This has led me onto the Ecoxotic E Series - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=877474

"Nice post...

One defining difference between the E seriesand the Sat+ Prothat you missed:

If you look at the spectrum graphs in the "complete specification" sheet of ecoxotic's website, the E seriesis using 660nmRed, and 420nm blues.. 

Your standard RGB's used by the Sat+, Sat+Proand 24/7 are 620-630nmand 450-470nm ranges..

Thus the E-series is using its Red and blue channels to extend the spectrum produced by the white Ledssome. This makes sense as the Ecoxotic is essentially the "Luxury" line by Current... They're separate companies, but ultimately have the same ownership... Think of it like Ford/Lincoln, or Honda/Acura orToyota/Lexus.

Note that Current USAand Ecoxotic have the same headquarters address:
2640 Business Park Dr.
Vista, CA 92081"

interesting stuff. will look into them more now. although i've read a few comparisons between the two models and many people prefer the + pro's. additional points were made about the E series running very hot so probably having less of a long running life.


----------



## alto (30 Jun 2015)

It may be worth a phone call if you're seriously considering purchasing either lamp - begin with email & see what you get


----------



## JohnC (30 Jun 2015)

alto said:


> It may be worth a phone call if you're seriously considering purchasing either lamp - begin with email & see what you get



I've already fired Current USA a stream of questions


----------



## JohnC (12 Jul 2015)

Plus Pro bought and arriving in 10 - 20 days (touch wood).


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (4 Aug 2015)

JohnC said:


> Plus Pro bought and arriving in 10 - 20 days (touch wood).



I John

did you received your light unite ? 
I am currently looking for a LED light for my 90 cm tank. 
I would like to have some thing tunable and with good intensity. 
can you please post picture if you have received it ?
And if you can tell us about light coverage on the 90 cm please.

Regards


----------



## JohnC (12 Aug 2015)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> I John
> 
> did you received your light unite ?
> I am currently looking for a LED light for my 90 cm tank.
> ...


Sorry for my very late reply been tied up with working at a festival event (steampunk vikings).

ive not played with the unit very much but so far i'm very impressed. build and finish is excellent although its existing mounting legs are a tiny fraction too long for my 90cm (i went with the bigger light unit option) but nothing i can't work with, it's secure.

the light initially looked a little dim to view compared with the t5 unit and aquaray id been using on the tank to keep spare plants in but i've put the PAR meter on it and confirmed it's grand. around 40 to 50 across an approx substrate depth (its a bare tank currently) which is exactly what I was aiming for. very nice light spread and lots of different colour adjustments i'll be playing with when i have a free moment tomorrow.

I'd recommend this to anyone wanting a nice medium light tank without the hassle of mounting stuff on hanging units way above the tank. No need to dim it down in my mind at all. It's giving me exactly what I want just now.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (15 Aug 2015)

Hi mate thanks for your answer. 
How about light coverage ? Does one unite is enough to cover the width of the tank ? 

Thanks for your input 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnC (15 Aug 2015)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi mate thanks for your answer.
> How about light coverage ? Does one unite is enough to cover the width of the tank ?
> 
> Thanks for your input
> ...



the coverage seems to be very uniform PAR wise across the base. i've yet to check it vs how far up the back wall of the tank it covers. pretty good from what i can remember, well i dont remember noticing . better then the definite bar of shade that my twin aquabars leave on the 60cm while well spaced.

I'm going to give the tank a little clean tonight so will attempt to take a few photos for you.


----------



## NathanG (2 Oct 2016)

Sorry to drag up an old thread but just wondering what the light looks like on the tank, how does it fit with it being a little too long?


----------



## rebel (2 Oct 2016)

How about chihiros A series?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/281895751667?varId=580871958311


----------



## NathanG (2 Oct 2016)

rebel said:


> How about chihiros A series?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281895751667?varId=580871958311



I am looking for a bar/stretch design as my tank is in a corner with little room either side. I'm hoping maxpect will release the new freshwater razor soon or may look at the new twinstar rgb led. Thanks for the link though, not a fan of buying from the US incase it has issue.


----------

